# Imodium in 2nd trimester



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

I had my flu jab on Monday and also started taking cefalexin for a uti  on same day and today I've started to suffer from diahrea can I take anything for it as I'm 25 weeks pregnant.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in reply.
Hope things have settled for you.
Best not to take unecessary medication or medication without medical advice in pregnancy.
The data sheet for immodium says there is no information in human pregnancy, so I can't really say if it is safe.

It is important not to get dehydrated so you must take rehydration fluids if you can tolerate them by mouth in the form of something like dioralyte sachets or similar.
If the diarrhoea is very severe then you should see the doctor for advice in case it is a serious form of antibiotic related colitis.
You can also try eating live yogurts to recolonise the gut with good bacteria.


----------

